# Pump for water mixing and filling



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying a new pump to use in my 44g Brute mixing container, and then to get the water from there to the tanks. I'm currently using one from an old 2nd hand pond project and it's really crappy. Strong enough, just falling apart. I have no idea what it is or what power it is, any identifier has long since worn off.
I can but it here or have it sent to my mom's in the states for me to pick up on our trip in January, so a U.S. store would be fine, or locally would be fine, too (MOPS, etc).
Not really sure where to start. I pump the water approx 10' horizontally and maybe 4-4.5 feet up (bottom of the tub to top of the tank).
Any suggestions what brand or power would work best?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I use a Mag12 with a Python hose and 3/4" FPT fitting on the output. On a 32gal RMBrute and 5' hose, I can drain the bucket in ~5mins max. I've used the Mag18 before but for the diff in price and the time to drain, the Mag12 is a better buy.

JME/HTH


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice  I've never timed it but I'd guess my current pump takes about 20mins to a 1/2 hour to empty my 20g brute...time to go deal hunting...thanks!


----------

